# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: پروژه پایان ترم XML

## winsent

با سلام به همه دوستان؛
یک درخواست داشتم و صمیمانه ممنون و سپاسگذارم اگر دوستان لطف کنند و راهنمایی کامل و دقیق بکنند چون:
1) من اصلا وارد نیستم
2) این پروژه پایان ترم هستش و 10 نمره داره و باید شنبه تحویل بدم

خواهش میکنم دوستان اگر میشه راهنمایی بکنند. سوالی که استاد مطرح کرده رو دقیقا در زیر میارم:

"دو صفحه وب طراحی کنید که مشخصات یک کاربر که در صفحه اول و در یک فرم قرار دارند (نام, نام خانوادگی, آدرس ایمیل, کشور, شهر, کوچه, پلاک, کد پستی, شماره موبایل) را از کاربر دریافت کرده و به صورت خودکار و مبتنی بر XML , XSLT که پس از کلیک بر روی دکمه ارسال، به صفحه دوم ارسال شوند"

با تشکر و سپاس بی کران از همه دوستان

----------


## winsent

آقا چی شد...؟؟؟

----------

